# Pure gold mantis scupture



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 1, 2009)

http://www.wuching.com.tw/cw28.htm

another Made in Taiwan


----------



## revmdn (Mar 1, 2009)

Neat-o.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 1, 2009)

I love that, is it mine?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 1, 2009)

Really great! I love the way those plump little nymphs are lining up to feed mom. Let that be a lesson to us all!


----------



## revmdn (Mar 1, 2009)

They are not ants?


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Phil, those are ants... and I think they are liningup to gang up on their intended victim!  

(I know they are ants for sure, because I wondered... then right-clicked on the page, chose "page info"/translate this page, and it nicely translated it for me to English).  



> Mantis with ants 材質/金.石 純金/1050公克 年代/ 1985 尺寸/63x32x33公分 Material / Au. Shek gold / gram during 1050 / 1985 Size / 63x32x33 cm
> 
> 大自然現象的縮影 A microcosm of the natural phenomenon


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 1, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hey Phil, those are ants... and I think they are liningup to gang up on their intended victim!  (I know they are ants for sure, because I wondered... then right-clicked on the page, chose "page info"/translate this page, and it nicely translated it for me to English).


I thought those nymphs were kinda plump, Katt! What confused me was the fact that solid gold mantises are fairly common here in Yuma (S. limbata aureus4real) but most of the ants are jet and/or ruby.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 2, 2009)

Saw these sculpture a couple weeks ago in local museum here, one piece of L1 nymph size would take roughly US$1000.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Mar 2, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 3, 2009)

That's freakin cool! lol

Now I want one too!


----------



## Dinora (Mar 3, 2009)

Fisherman_Brazil said:


> http://www.wuching.com.tw/cw28.htmanother Made in Taiwan


My poor, dear, sweet husband is going to be so upset! I just found something new to beg for!

LOL

This thing is gorgeous!


----------

